#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  HTC unveils Droid DNA with 5-inch Full HD display

## Rahul.sharma2267

At a New York press event on 13 November, HTC announced its "phablet" called the DROID DNA. The handset is powered by a 1.5 GHz quad-core CPU and features a 5" HD (1080p) Super LCD3 screen protected by Gorilla Glass 2. Unlike the similarly sized Samsung GALAXY Note II and LG's Optimus Vu, this one lacks stylus support. On the software front, the DROID DNA packs in Android 4.1 (Jelly Bean) with the HTC Sense 4+ UI. The handset's specs are pretty much on the same lines as its Japanese cousin, the J Butterfly.  The latter does not support wireless (induction) charging, but unlike  the DROID DNA, it has a water-resistant body. Here's the detailed list  of the DROID DNA's features:
5.0 inch super LCD 3 screen with Full HD resolution at 440 ppi, Gorilla Glass 2 protection.
1.5 GHz Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 Pro chipset, 2 GB of RAM.8  mp rear camera / LED flash; 2.1 MP front camera.Wi-Fi, Bluetooth 4.0, NFC, GPS.16 GB internal storage, No microSD card slot.3.5 mm jack, Micro USB port.Android 4.1 (Jelly Bean) with HTC Sense 4+ UI, Beats Audio integration.LTE network connectivity with micro SIM slot.5.5" (l) x 2.8" (w) x 0.4" (9.7 mm) (d), 140 grams.2020 mAh battery, Wireless (induction) charging.
HTC president Jason Mackenzie calls the DROID DNA "the most advanced phone on the market." It is up for pre-order in the US through Verizon, and it is expected to hit US stores by the 21st of this monthwith a price tag of $600 (approx Rs 33,000). According to GSMArena.com, the international variant will probably be unveiled at CES 2013 in January.

Source: TechTree






  Similar Threads: Leaked images of HTC Deluxe surface online; Features a 5-inch 1080p display Google unveils new search page; shifts the navigation bar DTU  unveils new Unmanned Aircraft system (DTU-UAS) Aarush X1

----------


## vrsomu

yep! too costly.....

----------

